
Show HN: Customer Analytics for your Websites - _ao789
https://statvoo.com/
======
bardworx
I have a question: I want to know more about your product. Since I’m the guy
who would be selling this to my team and implementing it, I wanted to get a
high level view of what your product does.

However, when going to the site, I only got blurbs, a sign up/form/you-want-
my-info form and all the interesting stuff scrolling in the background.

I’m not going to click your links. In most cases, I wouldn’t even post a
comment (I was just genuinely curious about your customer tracking and
hopefully this comment is constructive).

Dear developer, please sell me your wares. I don’t care about the carefully
crafted blurbs or delusions of grandeur that you promise. Please say “we help
track your front-end bugs, errors, and customer action. We achieve this via
loading this script file and attaching these event listeners that populate the
following reports. Here’s a demo of what it can do.”

This seems straight forward and targets your desired demographic. I wish you
best of luck.

~~~
_ao789
Thank you for your honesty and comments, they are much appreciated.

I will look into putting this information down on a developers page so that
individuals (such as yourself) who want more detailed information don't have
to look too far; while others are not forced to know all the ins-and-outs as
soon as they land on the homepage.

If you have any specific questions or concerns until then, I am happy to
answer them.

------
Gys
Footer:

> © 2013 - Date.Now() - Statvoo Analytics. All rights reserved. > Realtime
> analytics for the web - Part of the Statvoo.com network

To be honest, the design indeed looks a bit old fashioned ;-)

You should add some comparison to other services, like Google Analytics.
Because I use that regularly and was wondering how your service would be
different. And then there are many more alternatives. Your added value is not
clear. Don't make me think (why you are better, cheaper, more safe, extra
features, ....).

